# Feeding you fish form around the world



## icdpride (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi everybody I was just wondering how many of you have had the problem of not being able to feed your fish when you go on vacation? Wouldn't it be convienient to be able to just put a device on you tank that isn't just a timer that feeds your fish but a Network controlled feeding device, that also includs a web came to feed your fish it would be like a vurtual control center to take care of you fish this is still just an idea but i have the means and the way to build it just let me know what you think good, bad, and how much you would pay thanks and go easy I am new to the forum but an experienced in the fish world thanks again


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I still wouldn't use it no more than I would use a regular timer feeder. There's nothing you can do from somewhere else if it malfunctions. Fish can survive quite well for a couple of weeks without food, so IMO there's no sense in risking it. Someone's entire tank got wiped out because their feeder malfunctioned and dumped the entire contents into the tank, causing a bad ammonia spike which killed everything. NIMT.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont see what the network controlled feeding system would offer over a regular timed feeder.


----------



## icdpride (Nov 27, 2006)

its not just a fish feeder it also has a webcam to veiw your tank and can control your heat and light in the tank it becomes more of a comand center for around the world to eliminate worries on vacation


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I would pay maybe $10 for a program like that. Sorry. Its just that almost all heaters have pre-programed thermostats, lights are usually on timers, and a feeder isnt that expensive. Its also not hard to link up a web cam to your fish tank. You dont really need a program to do it. Maybe if the program offered more features it would seem more useful.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Exactly. Timers are pretty cheap. The only time I adjust the temperature in my tanks is when I'm treating for ich (or backing down from treating for ich), breeding or something like that. Can't see that I'd ever need to adjust anything while I was on vacation. Food is really the only concern IMO.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I use automatic feeders even when I'm home. Just lazy I suppose.
Also I prefer fish to go about their business and carry out their natural behaviour without swimming to the top everytime you walk past.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

During the summer I am lucky to be home 2 days out of the week, but sometimes it can go as long as 15 days before I see my tank.
I always make sure that there is plenty of algea in the tank for the fish to browse on, and sometimes I put in them weekend feeder things, but the only problem is once I put it in, my fish eat it till its gone:chair: 
Fish can go quite a while without eating, and for me that never seems to be the problem 
Heres one thing you can do, take a rock and put it in a jar full of water (a smooth clean rock) and set the jar in a sunny window sill until it gets covered with algea, then put the rock in your tank for them to browse on when your gone.


----------

